# Replacement Logo's



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

General RV, Canton, Ohio

Jeff in the parts dept. at General RV quoted me $11.95 for the "Outback" logo's that go on the 2 sides and rear. Also, $29.95 for the larger one that goes on the front. I assume there is a shipping charge to include but not much money for the stickers. My swooshes are ok but the OB logos are horrible. Not sure if the size of the logos change but mine is a 2005 25rss. I have provided link above.
crunchman


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

crunchman....do a search for logo replacement. i recall a few people who have had the dealer take pictures of the logos and have had them replaced. if i recall correctly, for little or no charge.

good luck.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> crunchman....do a search for logo replacement. i recall a few people who have had the dealer take pictures of the logos and have had them replaced. if i recall correctly, for little or no charge.
> 
> good luck.


We got ours replaced free of charge at the 2 year mark. I simply e-mailed them, got a response requesting photos, waited patientley, then received the decals. I was impressed and pleased. Good luck. Phillip and John


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> crunchman....do a search for logo replacement. i recall a few people who have had the dealer take pictures of the logos and have had them replaced. if i recall correctly, for little or no charge.
> 
> good luck.


Hi Southpaw,
I was chatting with others and saw that they were the original owners on their OB's and it was a warranty issue. My 2005 OB is out of warranty. I tried to add this post to the pinned thread on replacement parts but it got stuck here.








Thank you for the suggestion though,
crunchman


----------

